# Flylady week of Sept 21: Bathroom and one other room



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

So that you know what is coming....
Zone 4: The Master Bedroom (September 21 &#8211; 27)
Zone 5: The Living Room (September 28 &#8211; 30)

I am posting the Sept 21 zone today. I will not be able to check back and update daily. I would like someone (or hopefully, many) people to post, even a tiny amount, each day to keep this thread alive. These threads get around 200 hits a week, so I think there is interest.

Our homes didn't get disorganized in a day, it will take more than a day to get them organized. Let's help and encourage one another.


____________________
Here is the detailed cleaning list:
Flylady Week of Sept 22: Main bathroom and one extra room.
This week we are focusing on the main bathroom and one extra room. The extra room may be a second, or third bathroom, a guest bedroom, a child&#8217;s bedroom, the office, or maybe the laundry room. Just pick one extra room and focus on it this week.
*Bathroom detailed cleaning list*
Wash area rugs
Scrub/wax floor
Straighten drawers/ cabinets
Clean shower stall/ wax (not the floor!)
Wash shower door
Clean medicine cabinet
Clean scale
Throw away empty bottles

*Extra bedroom detailed cleaning list*
Polish furniture
Straighten drawers/closet
Clean cobwebs
Wash mattress pad/dust rug
Flip mattress
Wash curtains
Wash windows
Clean window
Clean bath tub
Clean top of sewing machine
Straighten bookcase
Straighten computer desk
Clean out the closet
Put away stray items
Fertilize plants

*Children&#8217;s bathroom detailed cleaning list*
Wash area rugs
Sweep/scrub/wax floor
Straighten drawers/cabinets
Clean shower/tub stall
Wash shower door
Scrub bath toys
Wash down outside of toilet
Throw away empty bottles

*Children&#8217;s bedrooms detailed cleaning list*
Polish furniture
Straighten drawers/closet
Clean cobwebs
Wash mattress pad/dust rug
Flip mattresses
Wash curtains
Clean window
Straighten toy shelves
Clean under the bed
Clean out the closet
Put away stray items
Sort out-grown clothes
Vacuum under bed/closets
Dust baseboards
Clean fingerprints off door/walls
Rearrange videos/games/books
Office detailed cleaning list
Clear off the surface of your desk
Throw away pens that don&#8217;t work
Sharpen pencils
Throw out all the trash
Put items to keep in a pending file for Wednesday (desk day)
Do not stop to pay bills
Straighten one drawer at a time
Toss out old receipts from over 7 years
Clean off the monitor screen
Fill printer caddy with paper
Establish a place for current bills
Vacuum under desk and the whole room
Dust furniture
Clean windows
Remove cobwebs
Check supplies of paper and printer cartridges
Stamps and envelopes

*Laundry room detailed cleaning list*
Wipe down the top of the washer and dryer
Clean the gunk from under the washer lid
Throw out empty bottles and boxes
Empty the garbage can
Check supplies of laundry detergent, softener, spot remover
Sweep and mop the floor
Remove the cobwebs
Put away all clothes
Look behind appliances for odd socks


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Oh, this week's missions:
*Monday:* For 15 minutes go around your bedroom quickly throwing out obvious trash and things you want to give to goodwill that are just sitting on a chair/table/dresser (I have three things on the floor of my closet--need to find a better place for those)

*Tuesday*: Hang up the clothes, put the laundry basket of clothes away, take the coffee mug on the nightstand to the kitchen and turn around and come right back, don't get sidetracked. Better yet, have an empty laundry basket and toss in the things that do not belong in your room and then take the basket around the house and deliver the items. Put things away and get the things that don't belong out of there.

Look around your bedroom and ask yourself if there is anything laying around that you would consider out of place if it was in a hotel room.

Wednesdayust on top of and under everything that has dust in your bedroom.

Thursday:Change your sheets and make up your bed the way you would like to see your vacation resort hotel bed.

Friday:Get in your favorite pjs and get into bed an hour earlier to just read!

Enjoy the weekend!


----------

